# iPad mini retina et suppression photos impossible



## emique (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai beau chercher je vois pas comment supprimer des photos importées depuis iTunes sur mon iPad mini retina !!  Pas de poubelle en bas à droite comme dans la pellicule !! 
Help please !!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

Ben, normalement, il faut appuyer sur "sélectionner" en haut à droite, et une corbeille apparaît en haut à gauche, "grisée" tant que tu n'a pas sélectionné de photos à supprimer (iOS 7).


----------



## emique (23 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour la réponse mais moi il n'y a que le carré avec la flèche qui donne accès à AirDrop etc et "ajouter à"


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2013)

Ben voilà ce que tu as normalement, après, je sais pas...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuv3vjyb5w61xrk/2013-11-23 at 23.15.03.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuv3vjyb5w61xrk/2013-11-23 at 23.15.03.jpg


----------



## emique (24 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben voilà ce que tu as normalement, après, je sais pas...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuv3vjyb5w61xrk/2013-11-23 at 23.15.03.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuv3vjyb5w61xrk/2013-11-23 at 23.15.03.jpg



Merci bcp ! En effet ça fait ça avec les photos prises avec l'iPad mais pas avec celles que j'ai transféré via iTunes !! La poubelle reste grise !!
Merci en tout cas pour la réponse !


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

A priori, on ne peut pas les supprimer depuis l'applications photo ; il faut passer par iPhoto sur Mac, via iTunes.


----------



## alador63 (7 Décembre 2013)

Même problème un bug de ios7 ?je n'est pas réussi à le signaler a Apple!! car cela reste gênant. Le problème est sur iPhone et iPad


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2013)

@alador63, ce n'est pas un bug, ios ne le permet pas. 
Tu peux te servir, du flux de photos ou de l'application photosync pour le transfert de photos de l'ordi à la tablette sans passer par itunes.


----------



## emique (8 Décembre 2013)

Appli payante encore ! Pas pratique du tout ça 

Quelqu'un parmi vous sait il comment après transfert sur iPad garder le numéro originel des photos ?


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2013)

@emique, une autre app payante qui permet aussi de gérer les photos sur ios, photo manager pro.


----------



## alador63 (9 Décembre 2013)

J'aurais bien fais remonter le problème à Apple comme même car pourquoi on peux supprimer les musiques et vidéos et pas les photos cela n'est pas logique!!


----------



## jirpam (30 Mai 2014)

Voilà ma solution. C'est un peu du bricolage. J'ai mis à la corbeille d'iPhoto les photos que j'avais transféré sur min iPad. J'ai ensuite synchronisé iPad et iMac. Comme l'iPad n'a pas retrouvé les photos importées sur iPhoto, il les a supprimées. J'ai ensuite interrompu la synchronisation. Et j'ai restauré dans iPhoto les photos qui se trouvaient dans la corbeille qui ont retrouvé leur emplacement. J'ai acquis l'iPad il y a deux semaines et je suis très déçu de tous les problèmes qui se posent entre iMac et iPad. J'ai voulu une tablette Apple en pensant que tout serait simple et ce n'est pas le cas. Pourquoi cette impossibilité de supprimer des photos importées sur iPad à partir d'iPhoto alors qu'on peut supprimer sans problème celles que l'on prend avec l'iPad ? Ce n'était pas compliqué à permettre pour les ingénieurs d'Apple.


----------



## adixya (12 Juin 2014)

Bah c'est pas que c'est compliqué à programmer, c'est que c'est pas dans la philo du truc. Si tu veux pas certaines photos sur ipad, bah tu dois synchroniser avec un dossier qui ne contient que les photos à mettre sur ipad.

C'est pénible on est d'accord XD


----------



## spiderfish (14 Janvier 2015)

Toutes solution ici

http://www.wondershare.fr/mobile-phone/supprimer-photo-ipad.html

(l'app fournie en fin d'article est parfaite)


----------

